
Show HN: Use of AI to monitor 15M corporate websites - jo_kruger
https://twitter.com/aiHitPulse
======
ChrisGranger
While interesting, it appears it's a bot account posting multiple times per
minute. I'll be shocked if Twitter doesn't ban this, and soon.

